# Four little girls...



## arex83 (Jan 5, 2016)

Originally I had 3, but one passed away a few weeks ago after almost 2 very happy years. The 2 that remained (the black-white one and the yellow-white one pictured) were the originals of that trio, but I like to keep my mice in groups of 3.

So I bought another 3rd one - the solid black girl who has the ragged ear after some early introductory scuffles that required prompt separation, although now she is great buddies with my original two girls.

But THEN I recently stumbled upon a lonely little solid golden girl all by herself and I couldn't resist..so now I have FOUR! And miraculously, the intro of the 4th one was smooth as butter! Now they are a happy little family!

-black and white = Harley
-yellow and white = Bonny
-solid black = Ella
-solid golden = Olive


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

Your mouse habitat looks FABULOUS. I'm jealous!


----------



## arex83 (Jan 5, 2016)

micurious said:


> Your mouse habitat looks FABULOUS. I'm jealous!


Thank you! I actually made it out of an Ikea cabinet!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

They look nice.
They realy did get her ear didn't they, at least it's not something that will bother her. I had one who lost both ears completely one day and one who's ear was slit in two by a buck. Both never had any problems with the ears.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Beautiful! And their home is just too cool!


----------



## arex83 (Jan 5, 2016)

PPVallhunds said:


> They look nice.
> They realy did get her ear didn't they, at least it's not something that will bother her. I had one who lost both ears completely one day and one who's ear was slit in two by a buck. Both never had any problems with the ears.


Thank you...and no it doesn't seem to bother her at all. The black and white one, Harley, has a nubby little right foot that got injured after it got caught in the screen top of their previous cage - and it healed up with 3 less toes and doesn't seem to bother her at all. I was quite surprised by her resilience there, because mice in general are so fragile and sensitive.


----------

